# Router help



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Is there any reason why a Linksys router will not work with a HP windows 7.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

7thswan said:


> Is there any reason why a Linksys router will not work with a HP windows 7.


Router operation is completely independent of operating system. It broadcasts according to a universal network protocol that all operating systems understand.

Perhaps you could tell us a little more about the problem you are having.



Do you see the router listed as available?
Does your network adapter use the same protocol as the router (hopefully wireless G or N)?
Does it say you are connected?
Are you using security?
Can you ping the router?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm going to have to write all your questions down and go back and look. Someting does pop up and ask if I want to use broadband as a default. ? We do not have dial up. I hooked the router by cable to the computer and the internet cable goes into the computer. This is confusing because I don't even know all the names of this stuff. I called Linksys support and they charge to help.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Suggestion: turn of wireless security and turn on MAC address security only. Be sure the computer you are working on is the first computer MAC to go into the router. 

I have found some wireless card to be unreliable with certain routers or different wifi security.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I would suggest starting with no security at all. Once you connect successfully then you can think about fooling with security.

If you give me your router model I'll give you specific instructions on how to proceed.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank You. Model # WRT54G3G-ST


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

7thswan said:


> Thank You. Model # WRT54G3G-ST


OK, you should be plugged into one of the hub ports, marked as 1-4, but not the one marked WAN. When you are plugged into one of those ports you will open your web browser (usually Firefox or Internet Explorer) and go to this link:

http://192.168.1.1

That should take you to the setup page. It should ask for a password, so enter "admin" for a password, less quotes and all in lower case. 

Tell me if that works.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm haveing DH work on this with your help Nevada, Thank you.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I tried using a Linksys router. About threw it out the window. Take it back and get a Netgear or Belkin. I don't know how many hours I spent messing with our Linksys router trying to get it to work. Basically, it should be as simple as turn the router on, plugging the main internet line into the router, and then going from the router to the computer.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Heritagefarm said:


> I tried using a Linksys router. About threw it out the window. Take it back and get a Netgear or Belkin. I don't know how many hours I spent messing with our Linksys router trying to get it to work. Basically, it should be as simple as turn the router on, plugging the main internet line into the router, and then going from the router to the computer.


I'm using a Linksys wireless router right now. I found it simple to configure and has been reliable. It should work find for them.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Nevada said:


> I'm using a Linksys wireless router right now. I found it simple to configure and has been reliable. It should work find for them.


Same here, I'm using the exact one the OP posted about...the WRT is one of the best. I have 15 years experience in computer maintenance and networking.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If the internet cable hooks directly to the computer, you bypass the router. Usually people hook the internet cable to the router then let the computer pick up the router. That way you can hook multiple computers/game consoles to the internet via the router.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I'm using a Linksys wireless router right now. I found it simple to configure and has been reliable. It should work find for them.


I have one coming Monday afternoon, hopefully I can make it work.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Hm... Maybe mt router just hated me... When I finally got it working, it started interfering with the wireless kyboard and mouse, since they were on the same frequency.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Heritagefarm said:


> Hm... Maybe mt router just hated me... When I finally got it working, it started interfering with the wireless kyboard and mouse, since they were on the same frequency.


You can change the channels on the router


----------

